# What makes 'Satin' satin?



## Rowsni (Jul 8, 2017)

This may be a silly question, but other than the obvious genetics, what makes satin appear as it is?

Are the individual hairs thinner, or do they have a different makeup/texture as a whole?


----------



## Amtma Mousery (Jan 29, 2015)

"Satin mice may be shown in any recognized color or markings. The ideal coat has a unique and distinct appearance with its lustrous sheen. *The hair should be very fine, dense, soft, and silky to the touch.*"

Reference: http://www.afrma.org/micevar.htm


----------



## Lilly (Nov 21, 2015)

Satin hairs have a translucent or part translucent hair shaft, giving them that shine as the light hits it


----------



## Rowsni (Jul 8, 2017)

Thank you two! That answers what's been gnawing at my brain.


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

The answer to this is the structure of the hair shaft is different and the central of three usual layers (the medulla) is not present in the usual form (essentialy making the hair shaft hollow). The medulla is dispersed differently in the hair shaft, creating the sheen that you know to be satin.That's a simple explanation.


----------

